# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Ένα κοράκι σκέτη γλύκα

## Lucky Witch

Ένα πραμα που μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση στην Κωνσταντινούπολη είναι ότι υπήρχαν ελάχιστα σπουργίτια και περιστέρια και εντός και εκτος πόλεως.
Αντιθέτως είναι γεμάτη κοράκια μεγάλα,τα οποία είναι πολύ φιλικά.
Κυριακή πρωί λοιπόν μετά από μια επίσκεψη που ήμουν είχα αράξει στο γρασίδι που θα δείτε και 3 μέτρα αριστερά μου βλέπω κοντά μου έναν κόρακα κούκλο, τον οποίο τάισα και να λοιπόν μου έφαγε ενα ολόκληρο σαντουιτς και μετα που πήγα περίπατο με ακολουθούσε συνεχώς από πισω περπατώντας, τρελάθηκα,ήρθε πολύ κοντά,έσκυψα να τον χαιδέψω, ίσα που το άγγιξα και έκανε μερικά βήματα προς τα πίσω.
Εκπληκτικά πτηνά,πάντα τα λάτρευα.

----------


## NoAngeL

Είναι πολύ όμορφος! Έχει μια χάρη.

----------


## marlene

Είναι πουλιά με πολύ κομψές φιγούρες κ πανέξυπνα...!

----------


## vagelis76

Άσπρα κοράκια.....μαύρα κοράκια....(που έλεγε και στη ταινία..)
Νικόλ μήπως ζήλεψε το κορακί μακρύ μαλλί σου??????θα έχτιζε πολλές φωλιές με αυτό!!!
Αν και κόρακας.....Όμορφος !!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Τι να σου πω Βαγγέλή μου λες?χαχα πάντως στις φωτο που είναι πλάγια...ήταν δίπλα μου και στην άλλη από πίσω μου,έχω ακόμα λίγες...θέλετε να τις βάλω???
Πάντως τι βλακεία να υπάρχει τόση προκατάληψη με αυτά τα πουλιά....πανέμορφα και πανέξυπνα.

----------


## NoAngeL

Ναι βαλ'τες Νικόλ!

----------


## Lucky Witch



----------


## NoAngeL

Απίστευτες! Και η τουλίπα είναι το αγαπημένο μου λουλούδι! Μπράβο!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Εκεί έχουν παρα πολλές τουλίπες η πόλη είναι γεμάτη.

----------


## warlock

Όμορφος ο κόρακας! Περπατάει και με στιλ απότι φαίνεται !
Ξέρει κανείς την διαφορά από τα ολόμαυρα από αυτά με τα σταχτύ με μαύρο?

----------


## Lucky Witch

Το κοράκι ή κόρακας, ή κλόκαρος* (καθαρεύουσα ο κόραξ, του κόρακος, επιστημονικό όνομα corvus corax) είναι σαρκοφάγο ξηροβατικό πτηνό της τάξης πασσερίμορφα, μεγέθους όρνιθας (μήκος 56-69 εκατοστά) γεγονός που το κατατάσσει ώς ενα από τα μεγαλύτερα μέλη της τάξης και φτάνει σε βάρος το ενάμισι κιλό. Έχει χαρακτηριστικό μαύρο πτέρωμα, με κόκκινες και γαλάζιες ανταύγειες, μαύρο ράμφος κωνοειδές και μαύρα πόδια, εξ ου και η έκφραση "μαύρος σαν το κοράκι". Ο Κόρακας ανήκει στην οικογένεια των κορακιδών, της οποίας και είναι το είδος με τη μεγαλύτερη εξάπλωση, στο γένος Corvus.
Κατασκευάζει τη φωλιά του σε κορυφές δένδρων, βουνών, σε απόκρημνα βράχια και σε απόκεντρους ψηλούς πύργους. Από εκεί κατεβαίνει στην πεδιάδα για τροφή. Γενικά είναι παμφάγο και αδηφάγο πτηνό. Τρέφεται με σάρκες που βρίσκονται σε αποσύνθεση, με ποντικούς, φίδια, έντομα, καρπούς, αυγά μικρών πουλιών και πτώματα. Ο κόρακας ζει πάντα κατα ζεύγη και μένει πιστός στη σύντροφό του μέχρι θανάτου. Τη διαλέγει στο τέλος του χειμώνα και χτίζουν μαζί τη φωλιά τους χρησιμοποιώντας ξύλα, φύλλα και πηλό, ενώ στο εσωτερικό τη στρώνουν με τρίχες και λεπτά άχυρα. Το θηλυκό γεννά 3-5 αβγά που κλωσάει 20-22 μέρες ενώ το αρσενικό φροντίζει για την τροφή. Ο κόρακας γενικά ζει στα ψηλά μέρη, αλλά το χειμώνα κατεβαίνει σε μη χιονοσκεπείς περιοχές όπου υπάρχουν νερά, λίμνες, ποταμοί, γιατί εκεί βρίσκει πιο εύκολα τροφή.
Γενικά ο κόρακας εξημερώνεται πολύ εύκολα και μαθαίνει να συζεί με τον άνθρωπο σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Κατά τον Μεσαίωνα σε πολλούς Πύργους στην Ευρώπη εκτρέφονταν και διατηρούνταν κοράκια όπου σε πολλές των περιπτώσεων ήταν και προσωπικοί φύλακες των ιπποτών εκτροφέων τους.
Στην Αρχαιότητα οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες έτρεφαν ιδιαίτερη αγάπη στο πτηνό αυτό που το είχαν αφιερώσει στο θεό Απόλλωνα. Επίσης στη Γένεση αναφέρεται ως το πρώτο πτηνό που απελευθερώθηκε μετά τον κατακλυσμό το οποίο στη συνέχεια λησμόνησε και τον Νώε και την Κιβωτό του εξαιτίας των πολλών πτωμάτων ανθρώπων και άλλων ζώων που βρήκε. Έτσι ο Μωσαϊκός νόμος σύμφωνα με το Λευιτικό θεωρεί τον κόρακα "ακάθαρτο ζώο".
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Το μαύρο είναι το κλασσικο κοράκι Νάντια μου,γνωστό ως common corvus ενώ αυτο το κοράκι είναι το hooded crow(corvus comix), ή αλλιώς σταχτοκουρούνα.

----------


## Sunshine

Τα κοράκια κανουν πολυ καλα πουλια σύντροφο, ειναι παν έξυπνα και μαθαίνουν και μιλανε.  Στην Αμερική απαγορεύετε ομως να εχεις ενα ως κατοικίδιο γιατι θερίζονται ντόπια ζώα (native species of animal).  Μπορει αν δεν ηταν ετσι να ειχαμε παντου τα κορακια στα σπιτια μας!

----------


## warlock

Nikol νομίζω ότι λείπει από την "συλλογή " σου ένα !
Αντε καλορίζικο το καινούριο σου πτηνό σε λίγο καιρό! :- )
Ωραίες πληροφορίες μας έδωσες .Στα Γιάννενα πάντως είχα συναντήσει και τα 2 είδη από αυτά που αναφέρεις. Μου άρεσαν περισσότερο τα ολόμαυρα γιατί στο φως λαμπιρίζει λίγο μπλε -μωβ και γυαλίζουν αρκετά. Πανπόνηρα είναι .Στην Πανεπιστημιούπολη εκεί έιχα δει το εξης :Σε ανοιχτό κάδο 3-4 κοράκια να σηκώνουν και να πετούν απέξω σακούλες σκουπιδιών(ώστε να σκιστούν ) και από κάτω από τον κάδο να περιμένουν αδέσποτα να φάνε .Όταν έπευτε η σακούλα γινόταν πανικός.Τα κοράκια να τρομάζουν τα σκυλιά να φύγουν και τα σκυλιά να προσπαθούν να διώξουν τα κοράκια .Επίσης έπειδή τα κοράκια εκεί είναι καλοαναθρεμένα (σαν κότες χωρίς υπερβολή) έχω δει και κοράκι να τρομάζει γάτα για να της πάρει αυτό που έτρωγε.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ναι τα άτιμα είναι πανέξυπνα και πανέμορφα,μακάρι να έβρισκα ένα χαχα.
Έχουμε διάφορα είδη στην Ελλάδα,αυτά τα 2 τα έχουμε,και έχουμε και τις καρακάξες και τις καλιακούδες.

----------


## mpapad

Στις Κυκλάδες τα μαύρα-σταχτύ τα λέμε "κουρούνες" και ... για να είμαι ειλικρινής αν ρωτήσεις κάποιον ντόπιο δεν θα σου πει οτι τα πολυσυμπαθεί. Κάνουν "ντου" σε μποστάνια, αμπέλια, σπαρτά κλπ και η μεγάλη λιχουδιά τους... νεογεννητα κλωσσόπουλα (άντε να πείσεις τους ντόπιους να τα πάρουν με καλό μάτι) φυσικά τρώνε και τρωκτικά, φιδάκια κλπ αλλά μάλλον είναι γνωστά από τα αρνητικά τους παρά για τα θετικά τους.... Κυνηγετικά είναι παντελώς αδιάφορα πουλιά (δεν τρώγωνται οπότε απλώς τα τρομάζουν για να φύγουν αφού δεν έχουν κάποιο συγκεκριμένο "όφελος" σκοτώνοντάς τα) οπότε κατά περιόδους 2-3 χρόνιων τα νησιά μας γεμίζουν από ... ασπρόμαυρους λεηλάτες. Αυτά που έβλεπα στη Τζιά συγκεκριμένα ήταν μαύρα-*άσπρα* και όχι σταχτύ και ως παιδί (που αρχικά δεν ήξερα να τα ξεχωρίζω) έβαζα τις φωνές στη γιαγιά μου που τρόμαζε χτυπώντας τενεκέδες τα...  χελιδόνια.... (αλλά χελιδόνια δεν ήταν!!). Δεν ήξερα όμως ότι θα μπορούσαν να εξημερωθούν (στο νησί τα αντιπαθούν), και ούτε ήξερα ότι είναι τόσο έξυπνα!!!! Ούτε ήξερα ότι η "κουρούνα" της Τζιάς και το κοράκι είναι το ίδιο και το αυτό, αλλά σε χρωματική παραλλαγή...

----------


## mitsman

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν ειναι κορακι...ειναι οντως κουρουνα!το κορακι ειναι καταμαυρο...σε ενα βιβλιο που εχω το λεει σαν δυο διαφορετικα πουλια!ελπιζω να βρω το βιβλιο να σας πω με σιγουρια!

----------


## mitsman

*Κουρούνα - Corvus corone*  Η Κουρούνα είναι επιδημητικό είδος. Μεγέθους περίπου 45-47 εκατοστών, τα δύο  φύλα είναι όμοια. Το κεφάλι, το ράμφος, τα πόδια, ο λάρυγγας, οι φτερούγες και η  ουρά της Κουρούνας είναι όλα μαύρα ενώ το κάτω μέρος και ράχη του σταχτιά.
Προτιμά τις ανοιχτές εκτάσεις με λίγα δένδρα, τα λιβάδια αλλά μπορεί να τη δούμε  και σε ακτές κοντά σε γλάρους. Ψάχνει για την τροφή της χοροπηδώντας στο έδαφος,  ακόμα και μέσα σε σκουπιδότοπους!
Το θηλυκό γεννάει συνήθως 4-6 αβγά ή και περισσότερα, που κλωσάει μόνο του για  18-20 μέρες, ξεκινώντας την εκκόλαψη από την γέννηση των τριών πρώτων αβγών. Οι  νεοσσοί ταΐζονται από τους γονείς και αφήνουν τη φωλιά τους μετά από 4-5  εβδομάδες.

οντως!!!ειναι στην ιδια οικογενεια Corvus αλλα δεν ειναι ιδια ρατσα να το πω ετσι...το ενα ειναι corone και το αλλο ειναι corax!Αυτο ειναι το κορακι..

----------


## jk21

το ειδος που εχει η ΝΙΚΟΛ στις φωτο ειναι ειδος  *κουρούνας* (επιστημονικό όνομα _corvus cornix_) ,η σταχτοκουρουνα δηλαδη που την θυμαμαι απο το περασμα μου απο το κιλκις σα φανταρος πανω στα δεντρα και τα κεραμιδια του στρ.ΚΑΜΠΑΝΗ...

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%...8D%CE%BD%CE%B1 

ολα βεβαια υατ τα ειδη ειναι συγγενικα μεταξυ τους

----------


## -vaso-

Παιδιά τα κοράκια είναι όντως τα εξυπνότερα πτηνά μαζί με τους  παπαγάλους!!!Τα ασπρόμαυρα είναι οι Καρακάξες που φυσικά είναι συγγενικά  όπως είπε και ο Δημήτρης με τις Κουρούνες και με άλλα είδη κοράκων!
Θα σας πω μια ιστορία μου με αυτά τα πλάσματα!!
Πριν από μερικούς μήνες σε ένα χωράφι εκτός Θεσ/νίκης, βρήκα ένα  τραυματισμένο!Ήταν από τα μεγαλύτερα του είδος (αυτό με τις γαλάζιες  ανταυγιες και το κίτρινο ράφθος).Είχε σπασμένη την δεξιά του φτερούγα  και δεν έχασα χρόνο!Πήρα τηλέφωνο την Ελληνική Ορνοθολογική Εταιρεία και  μου δώσαν το τηλέφωνο ενος εθελοντή του ΕΚΠΑΖ όπου και ο άνθρωπος  έτρεξε μέσα σε μια ώρα από την άλλη άκρη της Θεσ/νίκης!Εθελοντής με όλη  την σημασία της λέξης!!Παιδιά το πιάσαμε πολύ γρήγορα και το βάλαμε σε  ένα κουτί.Δεν έκανε καμία κίνηση να μας τσιμπήσει,ούτε καν να  τσιρίξει.Δεν χτυπήθηκε καθόλου μέσα στο κουτί αν και αυτό είχε πολλές  τρύπες και μας έβλεπε..Τίποτα, λες και ήξερε ότι ήταν για καλό του!
Το πήγαμε σε μια επίσης εθελόντρια κτηνίατρο που συνεργάζεται με το  ΕΚΠΑΖ, και το πτηνό τώρα είναι στην Αίγινα.Δυστηχώς όμως δεν θα  ξαναπετάξει ελευθερο. Το σπάσιμο ήταν πολύ σοβαρό και κατέστρεψε την  πτητική του ικανότητα!Τουλάχιστον θα ζήσει με άλλα και θα μπορεί και να  ζευγαρώσει  εκεί!Μου είπαν ότι τα λένε Χαπαρόνια-το μεγαλύτερο όπως είπα είδος κόρακα, αλλά το έψαξα και δεν το  βρήκα με την επίσημη ονομασία του!
Πάντως για το ΕΚΠΑΖ δεν έχω λόγια....Απίστευτοι!!!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ναι είναι εκπληκτικά πτηνά,και σαν εμφάνιση και σαν χαρακτήρα,το συγκεκριμένο στις φωτογραφίες κοράκι επι 1 ώρα μέχρι να φύγω ή πίσω μου ή δίπλα μου ήταν,έτσι έβγαλα τις φωτο τόσο κοντά,με φλας κιόλας,και δεν τρόμαξε.

----------


## mpapad

όντως Δημήτρη, κοράκι ή καρακάξα...  δεν ξέρω αν έχω δεί, όμως ...  έχω δει αμέτρητες κουρούνες, σαν και αυτες που περιγράφει το weikipedia!! Δεν ξέρω αν είναι έξυπνες οι κουρούνες λοιπόν, αλλά είναι πονηρές!  και σίγουρα αδηφάγες! 
Στη Τζιά έβλεπα ακριβώς αυτό που είδαμε στις φωτο από Τουρκία και στο wikipedia. Ολόμαυρα πουλιά (κοράκια και καρακάξες) δεν θυμάμαι να είχα δει σε όλα τα παιδικά μου χρόνια, όμως η γιαγιά μου έλεγε πως και τα κοράκια "κράζουν" όπως οι κουρούνες....

----------


## mitsman

Η καρακαξα ειναι μαυρη με λευκο και μακρια ουρα!θα σας ανεβασω φωτο οποτε μπορεσω!ειναι οντως πανεξυπνα πουλια!αν δεν κανω λαθος ειχε δειξει στο animal planet τις κουρουνες στην αυστραλια και ελεγε οτι ειναι απο τα πιο εξυπνα πουλια!και ειναι οντως αδηφαγα πουλια!στην Λημνοεχει εκατομυρια απο δ'αυτες....ο κοσμος τι κυνηγαει συνεχεια με σκιαχτρα και  οτι αλλο μπορει γιατι τους τρωνε τα καρπουζια!!χε χε χε...

----------


## jk21

την καρακαξα μπορειτε να την δειτε εδω 
http://jk21.yooblog.gr/2009/03/01/%C...C%CE%B1%CF%82/


και να δωσετε μεγαλη σημασια στο οτι πρεπει να την προσεχουμε αυτη την περιοδο γιατι επιτιθινται μεσα στις πολεις στα κλουβια μας! εννοω φυσικα την προστασια των κλουβιων και την χρηση τροπων απωθησης και οχι εξοντωσης τους.το αρθρο εξηγει....

----------


## Lucky Witch

Γύρω από το σπίτι μου έχω μπόλικες και έχουν κάνει ζημιές σε αρκετά πτηνά,τα δικά μου τα προσέχω όσο μπορω βέβαια.
Πανέμορφες είναι μου αρέσουν πολύ.

----------


## mpapad

Ουάου!!!  Super είναι οι καρακάξες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Πανέμορφες!! Κοίτα στιλπνό, γυαλιστερο φτέρωμα!! Καμία σχέση με της κουρούνας μου είναι σαν ξεθωριασμένο -ή λερωμένο- Καλύτερα να είχαμε καρακάξες αντί κουρούνες στη Τζιά (sorry παιδιά...  αλλά τις κουρούνες τις έχω ζήσει σε...  εκνευριστική αυθονία, οπότε...  οτιδήποτε διαφορετικό μου κάνει μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση!!!!  χε χε)

----------


## mitsman

Βασικα εγω τα σιχαινομαι και τα δυο!στην Σαμο που ημουν φανταρος ηταν γεματο χελιδονοφωλιες και ερχοταν αυτα τα σιχαμενα πουλια και ετρωγαν τα μικρα χελιδονακια!και ειχα τρελαθει!!τις κυνηγουσα με τις πετρες οποτε πλησιαζαν τις φωλιες!

----------


## jk21

Παιδιά κέθε πουλάκι ακοπουθεί τους νόμους της Φυσικές επιλογής και εκτελέι αυτο για το οποίο είναι ταγμενο.είναι θεμα τροφικής αλυσίδας! οσο αποτροπαιο και αν μας φαινεται ,δεν κανουν παρα κατι που και εμεις κανουμε και μαλιστα σε πιο μικρο βαθμο.εκεινα τρωνε πουλακια μικροτερα στην περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης τους για τα μικρα τους.εμεις τρωμε κρεας ολο το χρονο.μαλιστα πολλοι απο εμας περα απο αυτο που ετρεφουμε σε αφθονια ,τρωμε και αυτο που συλλεγουμε απλα απο ενα χομπι! η οποια αυξηση τους τα τελευταια χρονια οφειλεται στην διαρκως αυξανομενη αυξηση των απορριματων απο τους ανθρωπους .η φυσικη επιλογή λεει οτι η ισορροπια θα επελθει μονο αν ειτε οι ανθρωποι αρρωστησουν απο καποια αιτια ή πεθανουν απο καποια αλλη και αποδεκατιστουν ,είτε τα ιδια τα πουλιά χτυπηθούν απο κάποια ασθένεια που ισως πηγη της να ειναι τα ιδια τα σκουπιδια.ας το πουμε και καλυτερα: εμεις ειμαστε οι πληγη και αυτα η δευτερογενης λοιμωξη λογω της πληγη ,πανω στο σωμα της μανας Γης

----------


## Lucky Witch

Έτσι είναι,δεν υπάρχει καλό και κακό πουλί.
Δεν είναι μόνο αυτα τα πουλιά που τρώνε τα μικρά χελιδονάκια....υπάρχουν και πολλά άλλα,ε τι?Σιχαμένα είναι όλα τους δηλαδή?

----------


## mitsman

προφανως οχι!απλα ειναι πολυ γλυκα τα χελιδονακια!και καθοντουσαν εξω απο τις φωλιες οι κουρουνες και οταν εβγαζαν το κεφαλακι τους να ζητησουν φαι απο τους γονεις τους τα αρπαζαν!και δεν μ'αρεσε!!!υπαρχει ενα βιντεο που δειχνει μια κουρουνα αν θυμαμαι καλα που πεταει ενα καρυδι στο δρομο μπροστα απο ενα φαναρι για να περασουν τα αυτοκινητα να το σπασουν!και μετα περιμενει να αναψει κοκκινο για να το φαει...μακαρι να το βρω να σας το δειξω!

----------


## mitsman

εκανα λαθος,κορακι ειναι....δειτε δειτε...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onA2ve3EDWk

----------


## Lucky Witch

Εκπληκτικό βιντεο....κοίτα τα χελιδονάκια ναι είναι σκέτες γλύκες εννοείται, και λυπάμαι να βλέπω πτηνό να τρωει άλλο πτηνό,αλλά δυστυχώς είναι θηρευτές.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Μερικές φωτο που βρήκα στο νετ.

----------


## NoAngeL

Καλά η τελευταία είναι όλα τα λεφτά!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ναι είναι σκέτη γλύκα.

----------


## Estiem

παιδια εχω μια κουρουνα μωρο μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι να την ταιζω και τι χρειαζετε?

----------


## lagreco69

> παιδια εχω μια κουρουνα μωρο μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι να την ταιζω και τι χρειαζετε?


Στελιο σου εχω μεταφερει το θεμα σου απο εχτες εδω, Βρήκα έναν νεοσσό Κουρούνα. 

Ανοιγουμε παντα νεο θεμα και στην καταληλη ενοτητα, στην περιπτωση σου εδω (Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης) και δεν γραφουμε στο θεμα καποιου αλλου.

----------


## Kostakos

Fan art από το Game of Thrones( ΤV  σειρά)
λίγο τρομακτικό αλλά μαρέσει φοβερά πολύ!!!

----------

